# Skytech remote went kaput!



## trafick (Oct 14, 2009)

Hello All,

Last year about this time I bought a new Skytech 3301p remote.  I hooked it up to my gas stove and enjoyed all of it's glory.  The thing worked flawlessly all of last year.

About three weeks ago I decided to check the remote to make sure it was still working.  My stove would not come on, so I decided to change the batteries in the reciever and VIOLA!  All was happy again.

About a week ago I decided to check the programming in the remote and discovered that the clock had "drifted" by about 15 minutes so I hit the reset button and changed the clock time.  While doing this I noticed that one of the LCD segments in the temperature reading was out.  I thought I would change the batteries in the remote because they had been in since last year, and maybe that was the problem with the LCD.

When I put the new batteries in, nothing.  No display, nothing.  I put the old batteries back in and still nothing.  I even tried the reset button and still nothing.  Well I called Skytech and they told me that this sort of thing happens all the time and when they get the remote, they can't find anything wrong.  I told the person that I was pretty sure there was a problem.  She told me to send it to them and said she would let it "run" for a few days.

I sent the remote and the reciever back to them yesterday (10-13-09) so I will let everyone know what gives and how their service is when I hear from them.  So far I'm kind of miffed because they are acting like it's my stupidity and not their product that is the problem.  We'll see...


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 14, 2009)

Well, Skytech is a good company and yes, sometimes remotes are fussy. I've gone on numerous remote control calls where I show up and click the button and it works fine..and the customers will say "well, it hasnt worked all week"
I know on some remotes, the sequence when changing batteries is important, and I still go by the manual when I do it, just to make sure. If the manual says, "change the batteries in the receiver first, then the hand held device, then hold down button a and b and wait for the beep", or something like that, you need to do it in that order.

Let us know how things go with Skytech and good luck


----------



## trafick (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello All,

Yesterday (10-19-09) I got home from work and there was a box from Skytech.  I went inside and opened it and it was a brand new remote!  New batteries too!  Needless to say I am a very happy camper.  I sent it in on the 13th and got it back the 19th.  WOW!  They also programmed the receiver to match the remote.

With customer service like this I can see why they have a good reputation.  Any one thinking about getting one of their products should think no more and just do it.   So far they have treated me right!


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 20, 2009)

trafick said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> 
> Yesterday (10-19-09) I got home from work and there was a box from Skytech.  I went inside and opened it and it was a brand new remote!  New batteries too!  Needless to say I am a very happy camper.  I sent it in on the 13th and got it back the 19th.  WOW!  They also programmed the receiver to match the remote.
> 
> With customer service like this I can see why they have a good reputation.  Any one thinking about getting one of their products should think no more and just do it.   So far they have treated me right!



Holy moly.  I knew they were a good company, but that is some nifty service.  I'm shocked they did it so fast during October, one of our heavy volume months.  I'm glad you had a good experience


----------

